# new dvd drive keeps stopping



## Xenon787

i can get an image and sound, but its extreamy slow to play it.

it stops after about half a second playing. this is extreamly annoying.

anyone know how i can fix this?


----------



## j0hn00

I could be way off... but is the DVD drive on the same IDE cable as the source HDD?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*sounds*

that is what it sounds like to me.......


----------



## Xenon787

its the same cable that goes to the cd-rw

but its how the old dvd drive ran, and that was perfect ( till it broke)


----------



## Blue

System Specs Please. Could very well be a driver issue.. What are you playing the dvd with? (software).


----------



## Xenon787

2.70ghz celron
512mb
49x dvd drive

what spc do you need to know? nothing else has changed since the other one broke


----------



## Blue

You did not reinstal anything else except for the Drive correct? Did you set the jumpers on the drive? Also what was the software are you using to watch your dvd? did you try uninstaling the software and reinstalling with your new drive in? Have you used the drive to do other things? Try using that drive to instal somthing such as a game or piece of software of any kind and see if there are read errors and take note of the speed of which it takes to perform such tasks.


----------



## Xenon787

am tried it with power dvd, media player and some other software i installed today.

it works find when copying images/videos from a disk onto desktop, but "my computer" crashed if you try to do anything with the box while its doing alot.

i dont know what a jumper is, all i have going into the drive is, the power cable, and a long black "bus" looking thing, which i assume carrys the data


----------



## Blue

If you look on the back of the drive where you plug in the power etc. you'll see small pins with a jumper. Usualy when you recieve the drive it will be on "CS" which stands for "Cable Select". I would suggest making sure that this drive is set as a Master on the secondary chain. Also set the drive pin to master if it's not already rather then cable select.

Edit:

May be a dumb question but you did try it with more then one dvd right?


----------



## Xenon787

i have tried it with brand new cds, two dvds and its the same problem.

have just looked, the wide lead thing, says master, and the slave one goes into the cd drive


----------



## Bigshow1030

*raw*

maybe you just got a raw deal with the drive......it may have gone bad or may be going bad


----------



## Xenon787

there must be somthing i can do, i just spend like 20quid on this.

shurly theres somthing about my PC stoping this working right


----------



## Bigshow1030

*what?*

How much is that in american money?


----------



## Xenon787

well the dollar is rubbish right now, so about 35-40


----------



## Bigshow1030

*man*

I need to go and buy things where  you live.............Could live like a king for months if that is what our dollar is worth there


----------



## Xenon787

www.xe.com

work it out, youve only got g.bush to thank


----------



## Bigshow1030

*thanks*

I am so proud to see you keep up with this sort of thing


----------



## Xenon787

keep up with what?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*....*

the whole currency exchange and stuff like that.....I would have clue one what my dollar was supposed to be worth in mexico and stuff like that.......I would get taken for a RIDE


----------



## CodyJohnson117

Well hey, sometimes it don't work if you don't have enough RAM in it. How much memory in your RAM?


----------



## Praetor

> i can get an image and sound, but its extreamy slow to play it.
> it stops after about half a second playing. this is extreamly annoying.
> anyone know how I can fix this?


Possibly a DMA vs PIO issue 

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Goto the Hardware Tab, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, *(6)* Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, *(7)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,*(8)* Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, *(9)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, *(10)* Reboot.



> I could be way off... but is the DVD drive on the same IDE cable as the source HDD?


You have a point there but it wont make a difference (the difference will affect the HDD -- sometimes)



> 49x dvd drive


Holy crap where'd you get one of those?? 

@Xenon/Bigshow: lets stay on topic


----------



## Xenon787

512


----------



## Xenon787

no offense, but you lot are useless

i just took out the CD-RW player, and it works perfect, i think there is a problem with that now. but i dont need it


----------



## Blue

> no offense, but you lot are useless



Eh, And why would we take offense? Seems you asked . You did have it instaled wrong im sure and when asked about jumpers you knew squat correct? Meanwhile taking another drive out of the chain fixed your problem? hmmm Seems you did somthing wrong . I've been told personaly alot of things but when it comes to computers  I've never been called useless.

Well there's always a first for everything I suppose.


----------



## Xenon787

naw, i thank you for all the help. i also changed the settings of the CD-RW, but that didnt help, so i took it out coz it didnt work anyway.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*easy blue*

im sure xenon was just having a bad day and no you are not useless......although sunglasses choice might be a drawback


----------



## Blue

> although sunglasses choice might be a drawback



Your joking right? I've been told I look Like that dude from the matrix in those! LOL. I'm Just kidding. Although I thought they where pretty styling.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*killing me*

that was great  Yeah i have a pair of white oakley frogskins that people say I look like some wrestler big poppa or something like that.....Don't watch it so wouldn't have a clue even what he looks like. anyway, yeah they are styling


----------



## Xenon787

we had a tech at my school untill this year ( he wasnt nice, i think he was sacked) he used to wear dark black sunglasses ( might have an eye problem) but we used to call him "neo", i think thats the dude from matrix aint it??

i hope thats not you "blue"?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*might be*

yes that is his name..........I think Blue may have experience to much lighting problems when he was younger......either that or he has a nuclear reactor in his bedroom


----------



## Blue

> i hope thats not you "blue"?



I'm not sure what you your asking here LOL.



> I think Blue may have experience to much lighting problems when he was younger......either that or he has a nuclear reactor in his bedroom



No it's just that the cold cathodes inside my pc are way to bright it's like a freaking disco here LOL.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*that was great*

yeah.....I have put some in mine and if I actually leave the computer on when going to bed it will let you know it.....It is like standing outside of an airport with all the runway lights.....bright as hell


----------



## Praetor

WHOA. Take it to a PM (Bigshow this is NOT the first time ive mentioned offtopicness with you ; Blue the glasses look cool, everyone else: lets stay on topica)


----------

